# Predict the W's Record - Nov. 2006 - WIN 1,000,000,000 POINTS!



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

I've decided to introduce a game into the Warriors' forum. Anyone is welcome to play. The prize? *1,000,000,000 points!!!*

Every month, everyone is welcome to try to predict the record for the Golden State Warriors. You'll have to list, game by game, whether you feel the Warriors will win or lose each individual game in that particular month.

Obviously, we start the season in November. Here's the Warriors' schedule:

Nov 1	vs LA Lakers - 
Nov 3	vs Portland - 
Nov 4	at Utah - 
Nov 6	at Dallas - 
Nov 7	at New Orl/OKC - 
Nov 9	vs New Orl/OKC - 
Nov 11	vs Detroit - 
Nov 14	vs Toronto - 
Nov 16	vs Sacramento - 
Nov 18	vs Seattle - 
Nov 20	vs Phoenix - 
Nov 22	vs Denver - 
Nov 24	at Denver - 
Nov 25	vs Utah - 
Nov 27	vs San Antonio - 
Nov 29	vs Indiana - 

November record: 

All you've got to do is put a "W" or "L" next to each game on the schedule. Simply copy the above list and type in your "W"'s and "L"'s. Your posts should look something like:



EXAMPLE said:


> Nov 1	vs LA Lakers - W
> Nov 3	vs Portland - W
> Nov 4	at Utah - W
> Nov 6	at Dallas - W
> ...


I won't play myself (as moderator, I'm going to keep out of any contest I'm running). Winner of this game is the person/people who come closest to predicting the actual record for the Warriors in the month of November. And you read that correctly--the prize for the winner of this contest is *1,000,000,000 points!* Some additional stipulations to this game:

- This game is graded on accuracy of individual games, not if you happen to get the actual record for the Warriors in the month of November correctly. For example:

_Smitty says the Warriors will be 8-8 in November, but he incorrectly picks the outcome of 4 games, while Samantha says the Warriors will be 9-7, correctly picking all the games. The Warriors actually go on to finish November 8-8. Samantha correctly picks all the games except for one game (she selected the Warriors to win a game they go on to lose). Samantha would win, regardless, as she picked 15/16 games, while Smitty only chose 12/16 games._​
- Entries *MUST BE ENTERED HERE BEFORE TIP-OFF OF THE FIRST WARRIORS' GAME IN NOVEMBER!*

- In case of a tie breaker, the 1,000,000,000 will be split amongst the winners (sorry....I'm not that rich w/ points). 

I've kind of thrown this game together last second, so if any other issues, questions, or concerns come up regarding this game, feel free to PM me about them.

Good luck to everyone!

-*bruindre*


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Nov 1 vs LA Lakers - w
Nov 3 vs Portland - w
Nov 4 at Utah - w
Nov 6 at Dallas - l
Nov 7 at New Orl/OKC - l
Nov 9 vs New Orl/OKC - w
Nov 11 vs Detroit - l
Nov 14 vs Toronto - w
Nov 16 vs Sacramento - l
Nov 18 vs Seattle - w
Nov 20 vs Phoenix - l
Nov 22 vs Denver - w
Nov 24 at Denver - l
Nov 25 vs Utah - w
Nov 27 vs San Antonio - w
Nov 29 vs Indiana - w

warriors - 10 - 6


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

This ain't new, bruindre. We had this last year. 

Nov 1 vs LA Lakers - W
Nov 3 vs Portland - W
Nov 4 at Utah - W
Nov 6 at Dallas - L (I know we won twice last year)
Nov 7 at New Orl/OKC - L
Nov 9 vs New Orl/OKC - W
Nov 11 vs Detroit - L
Nov 14 vs Toronto - W
Nov 16 vs Sacramento - L
Nov 18 vs Seattle - W
Nov 20 vs Phoenix - L
Nov 22 vs Denver - W
Nov 24 at Denver - L
Nov 25 vs Utah - W
Nov 27 vs San Antonio - L
Nov 29 vs Indiana - W

Warriors 9-7


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Nov 1 vs LA Lakers - W
Nov 3 vs Portland - W
Nov 4 at Utah - W
Nov 6 at Dallas - L
Nov 7 at New Orl/OKC - L
Nov 9 vs New Orl/OKC - W
Nov 11 vs Detroit - W
Nov 14 vs Toronto - W
Nov 16 vs Sacramento - W
Nov 18 vs Seattle - W
Nov 20 vs Phoenix - L
Nov 22 vs Denver - L
Nov 24 at Denver - W
Nov 25 vs Utah - W
Nov 27 vs San Antonio - W
Nov 29 vs Indiana - W

12-4 in November (extremly optimistic predictions) and yes we had this last year.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

I know it's not the newest idea--I know in ways I'm reinventing the wheel.

I just wanted to make sure I had all the rules in place.

Besides...I know last year, peeps weren't winning 1,000,000,000 points.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

Where's WF64? I need to know what he's gonna pick before I do mine. That way I won't look like a blind optimist.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Nov 1 vs LA Lakers - Win 
Nov 3 vs Portland - Win
Nov 4 at Utah - Loss
Nov 6 at Dallas - Loss
Nov 7 at New Orl/OKC - Loss 
Nov 9 vs New Orl/OKC - Win
Nov 11 vs Detroit - Loss
Nov 14 vs Toronto - Loss
Nov 16 vs Sacramento - Win
Nov 18 vs Seattle - Loss
Nov 20 vs Phoenix - Loss
Nov 22 vs Denver - Win 
Nov 24 at Denver - Win 
Nov 25 vs Utah - Loss
Nov 27 vs San Antonio - Win(Upset)
Nov 29 vs Indiana - Loss


7-9. . I have 3 games who I think could go either way so I'd say anywhere from 9-7 tp 6-10, but I'm confident with my 7-9. Not tryna hate.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Nov 1	vs LA Lakers - L
Nov 3	vs Portland - L
Nov 4	at Utah - L
Nov 6	at Dallas - L
Nov 7	at New Orl/OKC - W 
Nov 9	vs New Orl/OKC - L
Nov 11	vs Detroit - L
Nov 14	vs Toronto - W
Nov 16	vs Sacramento - W
Nov 18	vs Seattle - W
Nov 20	vs Phoenix - L
Nov 22	vs Denver - L
Nov 24	at Denver - L
Nov 25	vs Utah - L
Nov 27	vs San Antonio - L
Nov 29	vs Indiana - W

November record: 5-11


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

Nov 1 vs LA Lakers - L
Nov 3 vs Portland - W
Nov 4 at Utah - L
Nov 6 at Dallas - L
Nov 7 at New Orl/OKC - L 
Nov 9 vs New Orl/OKC - W
Nov 11 vs Detroit - L
Nov 14 vs Toronto - W
Nov 16 vs Sacramento - W
Nov 18 vs Seattle - W
Nov 20 vs Phoenix - L
Nov 22 vs Denver - L
Nov 24 at Denver - L
Nov 25 vs Utah - W
Nov 27 vs San Antonio - L
Nov 29 vs Indiana - L

November record: 6-10


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Nov 1 vs LA Lakers W
Nov 3 vs Portland W
Nov 4 vs Utah W
Nov 6 vs Dallas L
Nov 7 vs New Orleans/OKC W
Nov 9 vs New Orleans/OKC W
Nov 11 vs Detroit L
Nov 14 vs Toronto W
Nov 16 vs Sacramento L
Nov 18 vs Seattle W
Nov 20 vs Phoenix L
Nov 22 vs Denver L
Nov 24 vs Denver W
Nov 25 vs Utah W
Nov 27 vs San Antonio L
Nov 28 vs Indiana W

Overall 10-6


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nov 1 vs LA Lakers - L
Nov 3 vs Portland - L
Nov 4 at Utah - L
Nov 6 at Dallas - L
Nov 7 at New Orl/OKC - W 
Nov 9 vs New Orl/OKC - L
Nov 11 vs Detroit - L
Nov 14 vs Toronto - W
Nov 16 vs Sacramento - L
Nov 18 vs Seattle - W
Nov 20 vs Phoenix - L
Nov 22 vs Denver - L
Nov 24 at Denver - L
Nov 25 vs Utah - L
Nov 27 vs San Antonio - L
Nov 29 vs Indiana - W

November record: *4-12*


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Nov 1 vs LA Lakers - L
> Nov 3 vs Portland - L
> Nov 4 at Utah - L
> Nov 6 at Dallas - L
> ...


touche, Kitty.

I'll make you a bet (and I'll post this in the Knick's forum as well): Warriors win more games in November than the Knicks. How much uCash/points do you have to put on that?


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Nov 1 vs LA Lakers - L
> Nov 3 vs Portland - L
> Nov 4 at Utah - L
> Nov 6 at Dallas - L
> ...


Don't hate cause Warriors are better than your Knicks.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

as if we would lose to portland


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

ronna_meade21 said:


> as if we would lose to portland


ugh....don't jinx that.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Get your predictions in before 7:30 pm PST tonight--this thread will be locked at that time.

Go down in history as *the *guy/girl who called the W's record for November 2006! Oh...and win 1,000,000,000 points while you're at it.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Nov 1	vs LA Lakers - L
Nov 3	vs Portland - W
Nov 4	at Utah - L
Nov 6	at Dallas - L
Nov 7	at New Orl/OKC - L
Nov 9	vs New Orl/OKC - W
Nov 11	vs Detroit - L
Nov 14	vs Toronto - W
Nov 16	vs Sacramento - W 
Nov 18	vs Seattle - L
Nov 20	vs Phoenix - L
Nov 22	vs Denver - W
Nov 24	at Denver - L
Nov 25	vs Utah - L
Nov 27	vs San Antonio - L
Nov 29	vs Indiana - W

November record: 6-10


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Nov 1 vs LA Lakers - L
Nov 3 vs Portland - W
Nov 4 at Utah - L
Nov 6 at Dallas - L
Nov 7 at New Orl/OKC - L
Nov 9 vs New Orl/OKC - W
Nov 11 vs Detroit - L
Nov 14 vs Toronto - L
Nov 16 vs Sacramento - W
Nov 18 vs Seattle - W
Nov 20 vs Phoenix - L
Nov 22 vs Denver - L
Nov 24 at Denver - W
Nov 25 vs Utah - W
Nov 27 vs San Antonio - L
Nov 29 vs Indiana - L


5 wins buddy...........


lol i said the knicks would win 9 lol i just realized how much of a homer i am:clown:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

ChosenFEW said:


> 5 wins buddy...........
> 
> 
> lol i said the knicks would win 9 lol i just realized how much of a homer i am:clown:


Being a homer isn't the worst thing....but it'll keep you from winning ucash from _this _contest if you really think the W's are only winning 5 in November.

We'll see....


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i had b. davis on my fantasy team last year.......


im pretty much going on what i know from that experience.....we'll see though


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

*UPDATE: Predict the W's Record - Nov. 2006*

After Monday night's game @ Dallas, here's what the 'standings' look like for those who entered the 'Predict the W's Record - Nov. 2006' game:

_Correct - Incorrect_
*3 - 1* netfan4life
*3 - 1* HayesFan
*3 - 1* ChosenFEW
2 - 2 qross1fan
2 - 2 Chan
2 - 2 Kitty
1 - 3 ronna_meade21
1 - 3 Yoyo
1 - 3 MightyReds2020
1 - 3 WarriorsFan64​
Looks like the New Yorkers know the Warriors better than fans from the Bay.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE: Predict the W's Record - Nov. 2006*

Halfway (8 out of 16 games) through the Warriors' November schedule--here's how things are looking:

_Correct - Incorrect_

*6 - 2 netfan4life*
*6 - 2 HayesFan*
5 - 3 MightyReds2020
5 - 3 Chan
5 - 3 Kitty
5 - 3 ChosenFEW
4 - 4 ronna_meade21
4 - 4 Yoyo
4 - 4 qross1fan
3 - 5 WarriorFan64​
special props to MightyReds--going 4-0 the 2nd quarter of the month...including a correct prediction of a win vs. the Pistons.

8 done, 8 to go....


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

*FINAL: Predict the W's Record - Nov. 2006*

Well, it's history. Warriors finished the month of November at 9-7. Question is: who predicted the most correct games.

Drum roll please...

Your winner of Predict the W's Record - Nov. 2006: *netfan4life*



netfan4life said:


> Nov 1 vs LA Lakers - L
> Nov 3 vs Portland - W
> Nov 4 at Utah - L
> Nov 6 at Dallas - L
> ...



_Correct - Incorrect_

*13 - 3 netfan4life*
11 - 5 MightyReds2020
11 - 5 ChosenFEW
9 - 7 ronna_meade21
9 - 7 HayesFan
8 - 8 Yoyo
8 - 8 qross1fan
8 - 8 Chan
7 - 9 WarriorFan64
7 - 9 Kitty​
netfan4life, you'll be receiving your one _billion_ points (1,000,000,000) shortly. Everyone else who participated in this, thanks! 

Look out for Predict the W's Record - Dec. 2006, too!!!

* - I did screw up counts earlier in the month, so those tables aren't totally correct. I've triple checked the results vs. the predictions of everyone.


----------

